# Breathing.



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

When you shoot, do you have a breathing routine or do you just draw and shoot without paying it any attention.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

ccwilder3 said:


> just draw and shoot without paying it any attention.


Yep, its difficult enough to shoot with good form without timing your breathing too.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

like a golf swing, tempo & rhythm should be a part of your shooting. With whatever you're shooting.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Personally, it's part of my shot sequence. I inhale when I raise the bow while focusing on the spot, exhale as I draw the bow to anchor, and start my release. I've tried to put everything into the shot process so I don't have to think about anything but aiming, breathing is just another step at being consistent


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

I tried not breathing once but it was hard to shoot after I fell down.

If I think about it I'll breathe in thinking RE-, then exhale thinking -LAX. Couple times doing this then exhale 1/2 way prior to executing the shot.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

I exhale when i got my dot in the x.


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

Defanatly got a breathing routine. Deep breath before draw. Then draw, then deep breath. Exhale coming down to X, stop breathing when get on X. The less movement on your body, the less movement on the bow


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Monster X said:


> Defanatly got a breathing routine. Deep breath before draw. Then draw, then deep breath. Exhale coming down to X, stop breathing when get on X. The less movement on your body, the less movement on the bow


Something I've been working on over the last few weeks and noticed being able to hold on target with a lot better control and found expansion is easier also. 

It felt a little rushed and even distracting at first so I spent some time at the blind bale just focused on maintaining aim for at least 10 secs after I had settled, its now working very well for me at my normal timing.

Using KSL Best method


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

I take a deep breath while drawing the bow and then exhale about 1/2 as I set up on the dot. When settled on the dot, I hold the remaining breath until release. I hold longer than most so I need that air in my lungs while aiming.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

rsw said:


> I take a deep breath while drawing the bow and then exhale about 1/2 as I set up on the dot. When settled on the dot, I hold the remaining breath until release. I hold longer than most so I need that air in my lungs while aiming.


After some experimenting, that's about what I'm doing. I exhale on the draw, take a good breath at full draw, let half of it out and settle in.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

try a google search on tactial breathing and see what it says


----------

